# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πρόβλημα με tablet LG v490

## rounsmith

Καλησπέρα,

Πριν ένα μήνα ένας ξαδερφός μου μου έδωσε ένα lg v490 με σπασμένο touch (η lcd δούλευε κανονικά) και μου λέει αν βρεις ανταλλακτικό μέχρι 50ευρώ φτιάξτο. Βρήκα από ebay το παρέλαβα σήμερα το βάζω πάνω τπτ. Ανάβει το τάμπλετ κανονικά αλλά το touch δεν δουλεύει...

Υπόψην δεν έχω βάλει το καπάκι από πίσω αλλά το μόνο που έχει πάνω του είναι το vibration motor τίποτα άλλο.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήρθε χαλασμένη από κίνα? Μίλησα με τον πωλητή και περιμένω να μου απαντήσει.

Υ.Γ. Έκανα την λαλακία και κόλλησα το frame και δεν το δοκίμασα πριν το κολλήσω με διπλής όψεως να δω τώρα τι θα κάνω.
Υ.Γ.2. Ελπίζω μόνο να μου κάνει καμιά έκπτωση ο κινέζος κλπ γτ αλλιώς τα 50ευρώ πονάνε.

----------


## manolo

Φίλε πράγματι δεν έπρεπε να κολλήσεις καλά πριν τη δοκιμή.. Τώρα στο ξεκόλλημα είναι αρκετά πιθανό να κάνει κάποιο crack το digitizer. Τι να πω; Ελπίζω να είσαι τυχερός και να βγει αλώβητο. Θέλει πολύ προσοχή και υπομονή για να το ξεκολλήσεις χωρίς ραγίσματα. Έκπτωση ίσως πάρεις άλλα ένα μέρος των χρημάτων μάλλον το 'χασες..

----------

